# First restoration



## ALBsurg (May 1, 2014)

New to this site and restoring old tools. Found a Disston k3 at autction for $1. Decided I wanted to clean it up because of the really nice etching. Used wd40 and 400/600/800 sandpaper. Got all of the rust off but still a fair amount of black stuff over the area of the etching and I'm scared to do much more sanding in this area because I don't want to ruin the etching. Thoughts.


----------



## ALBsurg (May 1, 2014)

Etching


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

I haven't restored any hand saws, but I have restored quite a few bench planes. You can try this on a small area and see how it works.

It's pretty easy, really. I use medium and/or fine grit Scotchbrite pads and a weak Simple Green solution, about 1oz in a 16oz spray bottle. I spray the Simple Green on the pad and rub lightly. No need to press down hard, just let the Scotchbrite do the work.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I read that cold gun blue may be used to try and enhance the etching. I have not tried this, just read about it.

I think the black needs more work with WD-40 and the wet-dry paper.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is a link for some good tips.
http://www.wkfinetools.com/trestore/saw/sawrest-frank/sawRest1.asp

Have done a few split nut saws, you wont be able to get all the staining off. Use a sanding block around the etched area, and avoid using steel wool also in that area.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you do a search on wkfinetools they is a great piece on restoring a etch it's about restoring saws and raising the etch is in there. Can't figure out how to send links on this app or I'd send u a link


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you do a search on wkfinetools they is a great piece on restoring a etch it's about restoring saws and raising the etch is in there. Can't figure out how to send links on this app or I'd send u a link


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

I have an etched Disston . I lightly cleaned it , and use it


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

cms83 said:


> If you do a search on wkfinetools they is a great piece on restoring a etch it's about restoring saws and raising the etch is in there. Can't figure out how to send links on this app or I'd send u a link


 Is this it ? 
http://www.wkfinetools.com/tRestore/saw/resBlade-JDT/restSawblade-JDT-1.asp


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nah when iam done work I'll look can't Rember the guys name but it was about a disston d7 or D8 he had to cut the blade down because of pitting and gave great info on the etching thing I got three saws I want to try. O wait I saved it here http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/bSmalser/nlOldSaw/nlOldSaw3.asp


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

There's another article about raising etches here... I haven't tried it yet, but I'm planning to.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/trestore/saw/etch-Sturgeon/etch-Sturgeon.asp


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah I would love to her from anyone who has tried it. I got some etches that u can barley make out was wondering if that would be a waste of my money and time. Is there a limit or just try it type thing?


----------



## ALBsurg (May 1, 2014)

Very interesting article. Not sure I'll try it this time. I went back over the etching again with sandpaper and block. Much more visible but still with the some patina for character. Final product coming soon. Here is the handle for now. After sanding


----------



## ALBsurg (May 1, 2014)

After 3 coats of walnut stain


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks good. Just picked up D16 from the flee market still has the nib straight plate but it's a panel saw (crosscut) I am really looking for a full size rip saw don't seem to come across em much. Love old saws looking forward to the final pics


----------



## ALBsurg (May 1, 2014)

Finished product. Sharpened and ready to go.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice like the skew back saws👍


----------

